# What Should I Be Aiming For Or Expecting ?



## ET (3/12/13)

right now that i have hooked you in with a nice vague title  i'll soon be getting myself an 18350 mech mod
with a AW IMR 18350 bat. so some googling later says these little bats can handle up to 6 amps current. what is the coil resistance i should be aiming for on my protank and my maybe soon to be recieved aga t2? should i be trying to go as low as i can go ?


----------



## CraftyZA (3/12/13)

0.6 ohm is on the limit! make it 0.7 - 0.8 to be safe.
But I find 0.8 - 1ohm to be a tastier vape. I think the juices I currently have fry the flavor to fast.


----------



## CraftyZA (3/12/13)

Use this chart for quick reference.


----------



## Andre (3/12/13)

According to the attached chart, 0.7 ohm is the safe limit on those batts. But, I agree with Crafty, 0.8 to 1.0 makes for the best vape.


----------



## Riaz (3/12/13)

so lets say one has bought those pre wrapped coils from FT, and 2.0ohms, how would you reduce the ohms on there?

adding or removing wraps?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (3/12/13)

Rmove or make a dual coil....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (3/12/13)

nice to know i can subohm if i so wish  hmmm, guess it's almost time to get some kind of proper ohm meter then. thanks fellas, always nice to get other peoples feedback so i don't go blowing my face off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (3/12/13)

denizenx said:


> nice to know i can subohm if i so wish  hmmm, guess it's almost time to get some kind of proper ohm meter then. thanks fellas, always nice to get other peoples feedback so i don't go blowing my face off


I can really recommend the one from skyblue. At 1st I was a little cautious, but eventually bought it.
My only regret is that I did not have it sooner. Such an awesome device!
I've tested it with some of my 1% resistors used in high end audio, and this thing measures spot on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (3/12/13)

CraftyZA said:


> I can really recommend the one from skyblue. At 1st I was a little cautious, but eventually bought it.
> My only regret is that I did not have it sooner. Such an awesome device!
> I've tested it with some of my 1% resistors used in high end audio, and this thing measures spot on.


 
That's good to know - the manufacturer claimed an 0.4% error margin, but as we all know, 'claim' is not always the same as reality

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (3/12/13)

It would be impressive if they can pull off 0.4%,
but 1% measured true, and I'm happy with that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (3/12/13)

oh hey on that subject, fasttech has this http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10006752/1546001-volt-meter-adapter-for-e-cigarette
pretty nifty little gadget if you already have the ohm meter, now you can test your battery, no more need for a multimeter

Reactions: Like 1


----------

